# Controller and Motor Selection



## Akshay1234 (Nov 25, 2018)

Hello Guys,

New to electric stuff so trying to learn basics, hope you share your valuable knowledge.

1. I was searching for motor and controller set and found sites suggesting AC 51 (144V 500 A) and curtis 1239 combination. But there are different models in curtis 1239 series with amps varying from 500, 550, 650A along with different voltages. So how to select a suitable controller.

2. Also shouldn't battery packs voltage and Ah capacity taken in account while selection of motor and controller? no one is taking about these on those sites.

3. What if I am using a Tesla module 1p5s which results in 111V 232 Ah pack. Will it work along with motor and controller?. As its voltage is quite less than 144V of motor.

4. Contradiction to above situation what if I am using very high voltage pack like 230V or more and 232 Ah. Will the same set of motor and controller work? 

Hope you guys guide me through this.

Thank you


----------

